# Dura ace 90X0 advice



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

Trying to decide on a few things with the new Dura Ace groupset that I am going with to replace my Sram Red. First things first:

Mechanical or Electrical, what are peoples opinions on the difference between the two latest shimano groupsets? I have tried U DI2 and it was nice but I am not sure the price difference is worth justifying? I have not had the chance to sample the new DA9000 mechanical and as DA9070 is not readily available I wont be able to test that either.

Chat chainset and cassette combo should I look towards? I currently run 50/34 and a 11/25 cassette. I was thinking of maybe 52/38 with a 11/28 cassette? Anyone got any pointers or advice?


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

selecting electronic over mechanical is a purely personal decision. 

For the type of riding I do, i can't justify the added cost of an electronic group. That said, the performance of the mechanical 9000 is nothing to scoff at. 

as to the gearing, i used to have the 50/34 compact but have since switched to the 52/36 and am extremely happy with the change. the 50/34 is really climb oriented. the 52/36 can still climb, but can give speed as well. it's the perfect all around compromise crank. I suggest you get the 52/36 as well and select your cassette based on the type of riding you do.


----------

